# Mounds of dirt in lawn



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

This spring certain parts of my lawn have been "de-levelled". I now have many small mounds of dirt approximately 2-3 inch diameter and 1-2 inch high. Some of them have a small hole in the center, maybe a 1/8 inch diameter.

I also have a mild case of animals (squirrels) digging up small bits of turf, smaller than a typical golf divot. These are easy to put back with my foot, but I thought the holes and mounds might be related.

From googling, the typical cause of mounds are gophers and moles but I think my mounds are too small to be from these pests. Could this be ants? I don't usually see ants until the summer and they usually stick to my interlocking brick and walkways.

What could these be from? I'm hoping to level my lawn this fall but don't want my hard work to be undone next spring.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

The middle picture - might be wormcasts


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

yeah worm casts.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Definitely work casts. Tons in my backyard.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

Yep night crawlers. Go out at night and shine a light in that area and see if you can see them slipping back into their holes. They're a lot faster than you'd think!


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Signs of a healthy soil


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

I believe I have the same issue in my yard. Seems to occur for me after the winter months in early spring and lawn becomes bumpy. I've always assumed and probably tend to still think it's heaving but this makes me think a little more. I do need to improve my drainage and grading. But I definitely see a lot of worms whenever I dig for something so it could be castings as well.

I assume this isn't a major issue other than a nuisance. Signs of good soil


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Aha... I did mulch mow a metric shit ton of leaves into my lawn last fall. I gather the worms go nuts for that.

Is there any way to keep them around but get them to hang out and do their pooping under ground?


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

One 'theory' is that that don't like iron and go deeper underground when you apply it. I've not seen it work myself.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

What about top dressing with sand? Keep all the organic matter (worm food) at root level


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't worry about it. Once the weather warms up and gets more dry, they go deeper or die.


----------

